
Particles.js - mparramon
http://vincentgarreau.com/particles.js/
======
shittyanalogy
For all those wondering this is not a library (yet), it's a simple single mode
demo with a few params. All the code is here
[https://github.com/VincentGarreau/particles.js/blob/master/p...](https://github.com/VincentGarreau/particles.js/blob/master/particles.js)
and you can get a good feel for it by just reading the method names. _A
lightweight JavaScript library for creating particles_ seems more of a goal
than a description.

Looks like it got submitted here before it was done and is going to take
coding effort on your part if you want it to do something different. Fork away
and help.

------
Igglyboo
The demo is insanely cool but I don't really understand what it's supposed to
be. Is this just a cool visualization library or can this actually model real
world particles? Not trying to be a jerk I really have no idea what I'm
looking at.

------
brbcoding
I couldn't get the demo to work, probably because particles.js is being hosted
on the dev's personal site which is getting hammered by HN... I've forked the
demo and updated it to use rawgit's cdn --
[http://codepen.io/brbcoding/pen/OPJVMp](http://codepen.io/brbcoding/pen/OPJVMp)

------
dylanlacom
This is cool. It reminds me a bit of Matthew Wagerfield's Flat Surface Shader.

[http://matthew.wagerfield.com/flat-surface-
shader/](http://matthew.wagerfield.com/flat-surface-shader/)

------
arlando
I would definitely use this but there is no documentation, some of the source
code looks non performant, and it is tightly coupled to the canvas element. If
you want to use this you should look at the:
[https://github.com/VincentGarreau/particles.js/tree/master/d...](https://github.com/VincentGarreau/particles.js/tree/master/demo/js).
Looks simple enough!

------
tucaz
I'm really sorry about the naive question I'm about to make, but what a
regular web developer (business apps) can do with it?

~~~
stronglikedan
Data visualization.

------
zerop
Neat. Thinking of using in our visualization app. Can we add text to nodes and
edges. docs?

------
tmmm
Looks very nice, good job. What about browser compatibility?

